# Recommend a Rodi system



## century (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking for a rodi, is maxwater the best bang for bucks?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It is the best bang for the $ but there are a few things you have to buy for maintenance.

Depending on GPD of the membrane, I suggest to use a flow restrictor with a flush bypass. Flush the membrane on a weekly basis and let the water run for about 2min and close the valve. This will add longevity to the membrane. If you do decide adding this on, you will have to remove the existing flow restrictor somewhere along the wasteline, whether inserted in the RO waste line in the fitting or if they use a non-bypass restrictor...looks like th link above but no valve.

Also incorporate a dual TDS meter. SpectraPure use these on their systems but the industrial version is easier to use with a push of a button vs the slide switch and larger LCD display...difference is only $15. Place them pre RO and post DI. If you are OCD like me, get a second dual and have the meters @pre RO unit (source), Pre RO membrane, post RO membrane and post DI.

The membrane they use is pretty good but I prefer FilmTec. Depending if your source water is high in sedimentation, you can get a "piggy back" RO housing, use a sediment filter of 5microns and on the RO unit, 1 or 0.5 micron.

HTH


----------

